# Decorative filler for routed letters.



## lateralus819 (Jul 22, 2012)

Any one know of a decorative "filler" to fill some router letters? 

I'm making a hall table with a back piece that has a name engraved. I was wondering if there are some decorative fillers i could use? 

I saw some brass filings that can be mixed with epoxy? Anyone used it before?


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

(Inlace Products) I got mine from Turtle Feathers. Used it on some Key Fobs I made for Christmas presents.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Alumilite adheres well to wood and can be dyed or mixed with glitter, mica powders or whatever looks good. You can get it at most craft supply stores like Michaels or Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tvman44 said:


> (Inlace Products) I got mine from Turtle Feathers. Used it on some Key Fobs I made for Christmas presents.


I have also used In-Lace. Not cheap but can be an attractive element to a wood project. Pay attention to the directions on the mix ratio of resin to hardener. 

I got mine from Packard Woodworks.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...=packard&Category_Code=proj-supp-inlay-inlace


----------



## lateralus819 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you Dave. I see they have brass granules. How does CA glue hold up in wood?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

lateralus819 said:


> Thank you Dave. I see they have brass granules. How does CA glue hold up in wood?


CA glue bonds to wood very well. It does degrade over time, as in decades.

Woodturners use CA glue to fill in cracks, we call this "stabilizing the wood".

At my local wood turning club, one of the members was showing a bowl, which he called a $10 bowl, because he used about $10 of CA glue to fill cracks and voids. :laughing:

Different viscosity of CA glues available, thin, medium, thick and gel. For filling cracks the thin and medium work well.

For filling voids you want the thick or gel.

Get the accelerator if you want the CA glue to set even faster.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I bet you could add gold bronzing powder to bondo.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Inlace, as has been suggested, crushed iron pyrite, almost any crushed stone, or you can color two part epoxy with artist's acrylic paint.
If you are planning just one small project, Inlace would be the best bet. As note, it is spendy. though.


----------

